

How do you open files with a . in front of it? - klklo221

I'm on a Mac and just started learning rails via railstut.org, I see examples of files with a period in front of the file name such as this '.gitignore'. I can't see these files in their folders, am I doing something wrong? Help is much appreciated.
======
RandallBrown
Open up Terminal and run the following command defaults write com.apple.finder
AppleShowAllFiles TRUE

They should also show up just fine in terminal without having to run that
command if you just do an ls.

------
yottabyte47
[http://www.joshklein.net/how-to-show-hidden-files-in-mac-
os-...](http://www.joshklein.net/how-to-show-hidden-files-in-mac-os-x-lion)

------
arkitaip
Hidden config files. You should be able to open them using a text editor if
you really want to. <http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/explain-linux-unix-dot-
files/> <http://help.github.com/ignore-files/>

